# Noob Saying Hello



## MaxSinister (Sep 24, 2010)

Been lurking the forum for a while and finally registered. I am a big fan of many on here and hope to contribute soon myself.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

howdy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Max!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Max!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love lurkers! Welcome into the light. We don't bite.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum MaxSinister!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Max and welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------

